# Chances of 457 visa application accepted/rejected?



## Js Pan (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello,

I've been reading up this forum for quite some time already and I'm currently applying for a 457 VISA to work in Melbourne. It is really taking a long time and I'm all tensed up.

I'm working in an Global MNC that has offices all over the world, so it is not so much about a new job but more like a transfer. It took almost 3 months just for both country's internal HR to negotiate a contract and it was completed and I signed it.

Right now Melbourne have started to lodge the application with their immigration agent and they said it will take around 2-4 weeks. 

Are there any cases whereby a 457 VISA is rejected? Chances of success?

Thanks in advance for reply.

/Js


----------



## lovesny2001us (Mar 6, 2013)

At what stage is your application? The 457 process has two stages Nomination which is done by company and personal visa which will come to you once nomination is filed. This visa is quite safe and has good success rate. It will take 3-5 weeks once application is filed with DIAC. The corporate process at times is slower. My company took 1.5 month before lawyer was involved!


----------



## Js Pan (Mar 21, 2013)

I guess I'm at the nomination stage now. Havent fill in any personal visa yet.


----------

